
South Korea's spy cam porn epidemic - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-45040968
======
codedokode
> The host sites put forward a defence saying they did not know these videos
> were filmed illegally.

They should just adapt a law that would require such sites to verify documents
proving that the video was taken legally. This is just a loophole in Korean
law.

